# Capt. Bill Watkins



## Capt. Bill Watkins (Mar 15, 2018)

After suffering through the latest round of flood water the fishing at Sabine Lake is really on the rebound. The water has not cleared that much but the speckled trout have really turned on. We have a lot of trout in the fourteen to twenty-one inch class with a few in the twenty-three inch range. Limits are possible on the days between the cold fronts when the winds are from the south or east. The incredible winter red fish run is over. Most of them have gone into the marshes with the high water that we had. However, they will always be some traveling in and out of the ditches and bayous on the falling and rising tides. Expect to have some mid to south lake schooling reds in April and May. With the water as warm as it is the tide runner trout will show up at the jetties at any time now. Flounder are beginning to move back into the lake as well. I don't specifically target flounder in the spring but when we find them we work them over good. Everybody loves flounder, right! Still have some open bookings in March. Give me a call at 409-7862018 or visit my web site at www.fishsabinelake.com


----------



## 18 Hewes (Oct 31, 2006)

Looking forward to fishing with you later this month.


----------



## vonyoung (May 15, 2006)

He's a good one!


----------



## sourlaken357 (Mar 22, 2018)

vonyoung said:


> He's a good one!


X2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

